
New Features Free Pascal 3.2 - mariuz
https://wiki.freepascal.org/FPC_New_Features_3.2
======
mariuz
FPC 3.2.x just branched in svn

[https://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,42265.0...](https://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,42265.0.html)

